# Goldfish!!



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

So, a couple of my brothers goldfish have died. I was checking them out and I noticed a teeny-tiny little guy that I talked my brother into letting me have. I had an extra bowl. It's only 1 gallon ( don't kill me or start yelling at me saying they need at least 5 to 10 gallons. I already know that and I plan on getting one.) Thing is, my air pump won't work with an air stone so I was wondering if it would be ok to just put the air line into his bowl?

I'll upload a pic of him when I get the chance. I don't want to startle him too much.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

It should be ok to put the air line in, the larger surface area created from the turbulence of the bubbles is what increases the amount of oxygen diffusion in to the water. You should make sure that you remove the air line before turning off the pump as a backflow of water will ruin it.

And for goldfish, the recommendation (similar to Betta enthusiasts recommending 1-2.5 gallons MINIMUM) is 30 gallons for the first fancy goldfish, and 15 gallons for each additional one. For common (comet) goldfish, the minimum is 55 gallons. Goldfish produce a lot more waste than other fish and can grow to large sizes, thus the large tank requirements. You can keep your goldie in a 10 gallon tank, but he will not thrive.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

OK got some pics. I had to put him in a betta cup. He's a fast little guy(or girl)


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

As you can see he's a little tiny guy, maybe an inch long and maybe about 1 cm wide (from dorsal to pelvic areas)


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

I believe that is a comet. I also came back to add that goldfish are shoaling fish, meaning that they do best in groups rather than alone.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I know he's a comet. He was oridinally sold a a comet goldfish labeled as a "feeder" 

Maybe tomorrow I'll get another goldie from my brother. I don't want the poor little guy to be lonely.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

If my bowl is too small for him would he be ok with a docile betta fish??


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Great advice from Briz

I would not add more fish to the bowl, and would follow the stocking guide outlined by Briz. The fish being lonely should be the LEAST of your concerns.

There is no question that the bowl is too small for the goldfish to be kept in, except for short term.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

I think ponds are the best, unless you get a 20 gallon.. which would be OK for him, but not the best.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I 100% agree with Briz, Comets need HUGE tanks. I ended up giving mine away he got so big. When he's bigger, the best thing to do would probably be giving him to someone with a pond


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I might end up giving him away when he is to big to home for me. I will be getting a 10 gallon or 20 asap but for now he will temporarily stay in the bowl.
I think something was spreading among my brothers fish so hopefully I rescued Gatsby in time.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

If the other fish are getting sick, has anyone checked the water params? I recently looked into getting goldfish and got much of the same information you've been given here. They're just really "dirty" little guys, and I wonder if the other tank is overstocked, then the water quality could be pretty bad, which would lead to disease?  

Not trying to say that you or your brother aren't good fish keepers, just maybe need a little more information?  I remember as a kid we kept two little oranda goldfish in a 5 gallon hex...and they lived for about three years...but now, knowing more, I cringe every time I think about it. Those poor little guys who suffered in my living room...  It was just misinformation from the petstore...and a time LONG before the internet, lol!  

One of these days I'm going to finally break down and a 90g+ tank with stand and credenza and all that and put 5 big fancies in it...but right now I just don't have the space or time to deal with it.  

He's a cute little guy, I hope that he stays healthy and safe for you!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I was totally misinformed. My brother got several little goldies for his tank. I think it's the water getting dirty quickly from them and then killing them. I think taking in the little guy was the best thing to do. For now I'm going to get a bigger tank for him (instead of the big bowl) until I get the money for something like a 20 (which should be pretty soon if I sell some things on CL)


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

A 20 would be good - if the fish lives long enough to outgrow it, I'm sure you will be able to find use for it.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Most likely. I'll start a small community tank.


----------

